# Update From US Embassy 11AM 9/17: Continuing Violence Zamboanga City



## pac (Jul 27, 2013)

2 Hours Old:

The U.S. Embassy in Manila is actively monitoring the ongoing clashes in and around Zamboanga City which we understand have resulted in casualties and property damage. U.S. citizens in the vicinity of the fighting should exercise extreme caution and consider sheltering in place to avoid becoming involved in the fighting or should follow instructions from local authorities regarding evacuation.

*If you are a U.S. citizen in the affected area, we urge you to contact the U.S. Embassy in Manila to notify us of your situation, especially if you are stranded or trapped in the area, have been injured or suffered property damage, or have otherwise been affected by this fighting.

Furthermore, if you are aware of other U.S. citizens affected by these events, we ask that you encourage them to contact the U.S. Embassy. If they cannot contact the Embassy, please contact us on their behalf.*

For U.S. citizens who had a confirmed airline reservation out of Zamboanga City last week, the Embassy has verified that airline companies have made arrangements with the Philippine military to offer transportation to stranded passengers holding Philippines Airlines (PAL) or Cebu Pacific tickets. Please contact your airline for further instructions.

The Embassy wishes to remind all U.S. citizens to remain vigilant and maintain an appropriate level of personal security in all circumstances by reviewing your personal safety plans; remaining aware of your surroundings, including local events; and monitoring local news sources for updates.

FYI,
pac


----------

